# Remplacer Musique



## melaure (14 Septembre 2016)

Salut à tous,

ça fait un moment que j'y pense mais je vais poser la question : vu ce que deviens Musique sur iOS (une belle bouse plein de trucs en ligne), j'aimerais revenir à une application plus simple, comme elle l'étais dans iOS 6 sans toutes ces verrues d'Apple Music, de Radio, et autres conneries de l'ère Cloud qui polluent le logiciel actuellement.

Des suggestions d'applications concurrentes ? 

Amazon Music en mode Hors Connection est déjà plus sympa, mais il y a surement d'autres applis.


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2016)

Je trouve l'application BOOM assez intéressante, car elle permet en plus d'avoir un meilleur rendu audio.

J'ai accès à mes playlistes et je peux éventuellement en créer de nouvelles. Ensuite, il y a une sélection par genre, musique, album artiste ou plagiste. C’est simple d'utilisation et tu peux tester l'application avant achat. Les modules d'optimisation sonore n'étant qu'a 3€ en achat inApp.


----------



## J83 (14 Septembre 2016)

Une petite liste des meilleurs applis pour remplacer l'appli Musique :
- Ecoute (un très bon lecteur jusqu'à la dernière mise à jour, l'interface est beaucoup moins bonne qu'avant)
- Tuneshell (a priori elle a été supprimée du store depuis quelques jours, peut-être du au fait qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas du tout avec iOS 10, possible qu'elle revienne)
- Loud (celle que j'utilise actuellement, très bon)
- SmartPlayer (l'ancienne appli du développeur de Loud, plus trop mise à jour, mais fonctionne encore très bien)
- Radsone (très bon lecteur, je l'avais eu gratuit mais il me semble qu'il est assez cher)
- CarTunes (très bon lecteur pour la voiture, pas grand intérêt sinon)


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2016)

Merci je vais regarder tout ça. A priori ce serait Boom et Loud les plus intéressant ...


----------

